# Molex to multiple 3 pin fan connections



## lilhasselhoffer (May 11, 2011)

Hello all,

I have done a little preliminary research, and cannot find a reasonably priced solution.  What I would like is a small pcb that I can bolt into my case that converts a single molex connector into multiple 3 pin fan connections.  

I am in the Midwest of the USA. 

Does anyone know where I could find either a pcb with a molex input and multiple (4 or more ideally) 3 pin fan connectors?  If there is no prefabbed solution, does anyone know where I can get the appropriate headers (my soldering skills aren't the best, but they are very passable)?  Digikey and Mouser are quite expensive given the relatively small scale of the project.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 11, 2011)

Anything on here help you out?
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g47...es-Fan_Accessories-Multi_Fan_Ports-Page1.html


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (May 11, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Anything on here help you out?
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g47...es-Fan_Accessories-Multi_Fan_Ports-Page1.html



Thank you very much.  This is exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## >>PhoeniX<< (May 17, 2011)

lilhasselhoffer, did you get any fan speed decrease? I need something exactly like this for a small case build where i don't want 1000000 Molex connectors.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 17, 2011)

I know with every controller I have ever used there is a slight drop in voltages. If I send 12.0V to my controllers, at the high end the voltage got reduced to 11.81V. It isnt a huge drop, but it may be enough to notice.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (May 17, 2011)

>>PhoeniX<< said:


> lilhasselhoffer, did you get any fan speed decrease? I need something exactly like this for a small case build where i don't want 1000000 Molex connectors.



Like Sneekypeet said, there is some voltage drop.  I would say about 0.1 volt, but the multimeter I used is absolute crap.

In the real world, the fan speed drop is minimal, I couldn't tell that the rpms had decreased until I plugged the signal wire into one of my mobo headers and got a reading from speedfan.  Even then it was a drop of about 40 rpm on a 2000 rpm fan

I am not a fan of the LEDs that come with the parts (look at the 24.99 cost components), but disabling them in the future will require minimal effort and a soldering iron.


----------



## >>PhoeniX<< (May 17, 2011)

Ok thank you, I have two 120mm fans and one 140mm fan in a small case so I really don't think it will make much of a difference. Besides my coolermaster fans usually haul in the RPM's so I think I should be fine.


----------

